# Natural Balance UPC codes & receipts



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

I just bought several bags about a week ago and was able to the UPC codes before e DH burned them. Do you have to have a receipt (sorry, wasn't able to find that!)?


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I didn't need to a receipt when I sent my EPH labels to DVGRR.


----------

